# Airbrushing on 100% polyester tees



## chris1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all, I'm not sure where to put Airbrushing - so here I am. Can you airbrush on 100% polyester tees. To be more specific, 100% textured polyester tees like Under Armour and not 100% stable polyester like Vapor. If yes, do you use different inks for polyester verses cotton. Like Direct and Reactive dyes for cotton and Disperse for polyester? Any help or advice would be greatley appreciated. sincerely,


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, 
Yes you can. I'd suggest using Createx. Build your paint in thin layers and heat seal often.
It'll work fine.


----------

